
Suspected Russian hack of DNC widens - larrymcp
https://www.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-hacked-emails-of-dnc-oppo-researcher-point-to-russians-and-wider-penetration-154121061.html?nhp=1
======
larrymcp
Boy after several of these types of incidents, this really creates the
impression that a hacker can just arbitrarily break into anyone's e-mail
account that he wants to. (This particular article mentions a hack of
someone's personal Yahoo e-mail account, and another person's Gmail account,
plus their DNC work e-mail accounts)

This seems like magic; I mean what methods are they using? Is it mostly
phishing, if phishing is really that effective? Scratchin my head here as to
how they can just grab any account they want.

~~~
larrymcp
Ah, I think I found an answer:

[https://www.crowdstrike.com/blog/bears-midst-intrusion-
democ...](https://www.crowdstrike.com/blog/bears-midst-intrusion-democratic-
national-committee/)

And yep it appears they started with primarily phishing.

